# Tracker 1542



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

I've been gone for a while and just finished building a new micro. I went aluminum this time. It's a 2015 Tracker 1542 with a 2010 Merc 20hp 4 stroke electric start. I built the decks and false floors as well as the electrical.  Anyways, here it is...


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

Kewl.
I too run a tin boat...
Where'd you get them platforms at?
Where do ya put your rods?
ThxBro.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Kewl.
> I too run a tin boat...
> Where'd you get them platforms at?
> Where do ya put your rods?
> ThxBro.



Front platform is from Harbor freight, rear platform is from Northern tools. I have some stand up rod holders mounted to the front deck for when I'm running.


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

any gheenoe builds planned?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

<status update:> enroute to northern tools!

Thanks buddy.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

that's super cool. I've considered buying a 18-20 ft one to use with my 18 when I'm not on the other micro. very nice and cool.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> any gheenoe builds planned?


Not anytime soon. My wife bought me the hull for Christmas forcing me to build it. I really don't have the time.


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Looks good. What does Northern Tool call that platform?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

I typed 'painters step ladder' into the NorthernTools search thing and came up w/ it....


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Odd, I did and I got nothing. Anyway you could post the link?


----------



## tbayray (Sep 18, 2008)

http://m.northerntool.com/products/shop~tools~product_200611441_200611441


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Looks great Tico! How u like that 20hp mercury 4 stroke? I'm getting the motor soon.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

Good thinking using those painters stools! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Looks great Tico!   How u like that 20hp mercury 4 stroke?   I'm getting the motor soon.


I love it!!!! Nothing like pushing a button to start, half the noise, no smoke and not having to mix gas and oil.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Good thinking using those painters stools!   [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Thanks!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

WOW ! Amazing price point !!! 

Looking forward to seeing it in person ...

http://www.foothillsmarine.com/index.php/new-boats/2012-07-05-04-42-15/tracker-utility-jon-boats/riveted-jons-utility-boats/2013-tracker-1542lw-riveted-jon-detail


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hi Tico, nice sled. I am right now looking at the 1542 as well for running the backcountry here around Naples and the 10k and ENP. Nice to see that set up.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> WOW ! Amazing price point !!!
> 
> Looking forward to seeing it in person ...
> 
> http://www.foothillsmarine.com/index.php/new-boats/2012-07-05-04-42-15/tracker-utility-jon-boats/riveted-jons-utility-boats/2013-tracker-1542lw-riveted-jon-detail



Thanks! It really is an inexpensive  way to get on the water.


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> Hi Tico, nice sled.  I am right now looking at the 1542 as well for running the backcountry here around Naples and the 10k and ENP. Nice to see that set up.


it's a great inexpensive way to get on the water.


----------



## formerWAflyfisher (Sep 5, 2008)

How do you feel about the longevity of the riveted boat in the salt. Just wondering I'm looking at a jon for the canals around naples as well.


----------



## Joegar41 (Feb 5, 2013)

John, I to am in Naples and after a bunch of looking and research bought a 1542 last week as well. My take and the feedback I've gotten is a very good freshwater rinse after every outing. I'm planning to run it in the backcountry from Goodland down through Choko


----------



## tguasjr (Mar 9, 2009)

> How do you feel about the longevity of  the riveted boat in the salt.  Just wondering I'm looking at a jon for the canals around naples as well.


it's the same as any other boat. As long as you maintain and wash it, it will last. There are alot of guides that use aluminum boats.


----------

